# 20D Canon CF error (err cf)



## UUilliam (Aug 31, 2010)

Anytime (or most times.) 
I remove my CF from my 20D then try to re-insert it, I keep getting an err cf
the way I fix it is simply, pull it in, out in out about 100 times...
but is there an actual reason for this maybe?

or do I have to suffer with the inconvenience of having to keep removing then re inserting the card?

I can just leave the card in and take the stuff off the card via usb but it permits a problem for example if I had to shoot sports or a wedding or commercial stuff.

help would be appreciated (firmware version = 2.0.3)


----------



## owlxxx (Aug 31, 2010)

Did you try another card?  It might be a faulty card.


----------



## jessicas158 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, CF cards are very prone to corruption and damage, and I guess the damaged or corrupt CF card is the only reason behind this error. So, you should try to format the card to reset its file format and I am sure that it will work fine. And about the photos in the memory card there is nothing to worry because you know there are much photo recovery software in the market who can easily retrieve you photos from the formatted CF card.

All the best!


----------



## vtf (Jun 10, 2011)

You might try this link, I found some that might be helpful to you.
err cf canon 20d - Google Search


----------



## thomas30 (Aug 23, 2011)

Was your problem resolved or still looking for a solution?
CF card error sometimes get resolved by formatting the card, if you have backed up all the images and videos then  format the Card and see if the problem is resolved or not.


----------

